# Pic of me Kar wit new Wheel's



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Pic of me new wheel's.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Looks like 18s on a car with the full SAP kit. Nice, although your lawn could use a little TLC.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Look at the wheel's not the lawn, come on it's winter here where I live.


----------



## GTO69 (Apr 24, 2006)

Very nice, what wheels are those?


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ace Zeus wheel's http://www.wheelmax.com/product.asp?ProdId=2310


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice Wheels
Don't worry, my lawn looks the same here in Wester PA


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

You have 18 x 8.5s on all corners? What size and kind of rubber are you running? Any problem with rubbing anywhere?

See -- I'm looking at the wheels!


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yes, back right tire rub's when I gun it. What might I do to fix this, besides changing wheel's or tire's. Sumitomo tires size 245/40. I'm guessing here but I think the easiest option is a lower profile tire ?


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Rolling the fenders is quick and inexpensive, if you can find a shop somewhere close that will do it for a reasonable price. None of the tire or body shops around here would touch it, and then I found the "auto customs" section in the phone book. The place I finally found did it for $45 a pair. The only worry is that they *might* crack the paint, but shouldn't if they are careful and use a heat gun.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank's for the info, I'll call around today. If I can't find any I will probably have to buy 245/45 R 18 size tire's. Well I found a local shop who said they would have to take a look at it first before they could say whether or not they could do it, but it's raining here right now and none of my car's are allowed out in bad weather.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Dragon 32 said:


> Thank's for the info, I'll call around today. If I can't find any I will probably have to buy 245/45 R 18 size tire's. Well I found a local shop who said they would have to take a look at it first before they could say whether or not they could do it, but it's raining here right now and none of my car's are allowed out in bad weather.


The 245/45's will rub worse. Did you mean 245/35's?:confused


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

CPO's GTO said:


> The 245/45's will rub worse. Did you mean 245/35's?:confused


Yes, I'm sorry that is what I meant.


----------

